# One of the Places I Miss in Arizona



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

I lived in Phoenix for almost ten years. I'm not a city boy at all. So, every chance I got I was always headed out of town. One of the great things about Arizona is the diversity of climate and geography. One of my favourite things to do was to fish Oak Creek Canyon. The following video is great. It has some great shots of the incredible scenery around Sedona and the canyon. It also has some fun fishing footage. If you like incredible scenery you will like some of the shots in this video. If you like to fly fish you might just want to watch the entire video.

Sedona2


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (Apr 1, 2009)

I was born and raised in Arizona and now in Wisconsin. I get so home sick for the landscape and diversity of Arizona.


----------



## baron (Apr 1, 2009)

Truly some beauitful scenery. I always wanted to go to Arizonia and New Mexico but have never made it. Some day the Lord willing I will be able to get out there.

The fly fishing was excellent. I like to fish but do not like to catch anything. I just love to enjoy the outdoors and talk with people.


----------



## Athaleyah (Apr 1, 2009)

My husband and I both love Arizona. We have traveled there for vacations and are thinking about moving there years from now when he retires. Until then it is a favorite vacation destination.


----------



## he beholds (Apr 1, 2009)

i LOVE sedona.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

he beholds said:


> i LOVE sedona.




Me, too. Who wouldn't? After all it is one of the seven vortices that exist on our planet.


----------



## ww (Apr 1, 2009)

Having lived in Phoenix and now New Mexico I can concur with the variety of climates and geography. Hot Desert in Phoenix, Red Rock of Sedona, and a Foot of Snow and fresh smelling Pine in Flagstaff. Same in ABQ except not as hot, mountains, and northern NM like Taos and Red River are the same in geography as Colorado with fresh pine, lots of snow, etc. One of our favorite places is only 45 minutes North of Rio Rancho, NM called "Jemez" it is the best of the Red Rock found in Sedona combined with the Pine and Streams of Northern Arizona. All in all 5 years so far in the SouthWest and we love it.


----------



## Herald (Apr 1, 2009)

I was nearly killed in Arizona. The weekend of the 2001 World Series (Diamondbacks vs. Yankees) I was in Scottsdale for a conference. I forget the name of the resort, but it's architecture was Mexican in accent and located towards the desert as you are leaving the city. 

During one of the evening sessions there was a torrential rainstorm that made a lot of racket. Most of the people from my company stayed at the bar to party. I decided to get a good nights sleep. I left the conference area to walk to my room. It was pitch dark outside. If it wasn't for the ground lighting I wouldn't have been able to see. All of a sudden I heard a cracking sound and loud WHOOSH behind me. I was hit on the side of the head and knocked to the ground. A huge evergreen tree (estimated at 60' tall) keeled over and crashed. I was hit by a branch and knocked down, but I only had bruises. The trunk of the tree missed me by about five feet. Had it hit me there is no doubt in mind that I would have been killed. Turns out that the roots were weakened by the rain. God's providence and mercy spared my life.

I haven't been back to Arizona since.


----------



## QueenEsther (Apr 1, 2009)

That's really nice out there 

I really like tying flies but I don't know how to fly fish, it looks fun though. My husband said he would teach me one of these days.


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Herald said:


> I was nearly killed in Arizona. The weekend of the 2001 World Series (Diamondbacks vs. Yankees) I was in Scottsdale for a conference. I forget the name of the resort, but it's architecture was Mexican in accent and located towards the desert as you are leaving the city.
> 
> During one of the evening sessions there was a torrential rainstorm that made a lot of racket. Most of the people from my company stayed at the bar to party. I decided to get a good nights sleep. I left the conference area to walk to my room. It was pitch dark outside. If it wasn't for the ground lighting I wouldn't have been able to see. All of a sudden I heard a cracking sound and loud WHOOSH behind me. I was hit on the side of the head and knocked to the ground. A huge evergreen tree (estimated at 60' tall) keeled over and crashed. I was hit by a branch and knocked down, but I only had bruises. The trunk of the tree missed me by about five feet. Had it hit me there is no doubt in mind that I would have been killed. Turns out that the roots were weakened by the rain. God's providence and mercy spared my life.
> 
> I haven't been back to Arizona since.



What do you know. Were in the the Phoenix area at the same time. I was there for all of the games except game seven. We had to come back home. If you remember in one of Phoenix's home games they showed a hit ball flying into the swimming pool and almost beaning a fellow on the head who was floating around on a raft. That was my brother in law, Rod.


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 1, 2009)

Oak Creek is nice, but I like eastern Rim country and White Mountains best. We used to go there in the off season, when the fish bite better. We had house in Payson for a while, but it turned out to be an investor's nightmare. God providentially got us out of that mess. But it didn't change my love for the area. Back then it was largely undiscovered. Now it's a retirement haven, so the open range is largely populated. 





There's no place like the Mogollon Rim, elk, mule deer, black bear, trout, squirrel, turkey, mountain lion, skunk, racoon and the beautiful diamondback. Quiz - who knows how to pronounce Mogollon? No fair Googling. 
If you've read Zane Grey then you've probably read about Rim country. His cabin was burned down in the Dude Fire of 90. A lot of beautiful country was charred that year. We missed the one in 02 though, which was far worse.

These videos bring back memories.
Arizona's Rim Country - USA TODAY - Motore di ricerca video Truveo


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

I love the rim country, too. And the White Mountains are great. But I liked Oak Creek because I could drop off my wife and in-laws and go fishing while they shopped in Sedona!

There are some great elk in the White Mountains. Real monster bulls.

BTW, I don't have to Google Mogollon!


----------



## Wannabee (Apr 1, 2009)

You let your wife shop in Sedona?! Man, you must be loaded.


----------



## steven-nemes (Apr 1, 2009)

Never been.


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 1, 2009)

I Love fly fishing! I really want to go to Alaska some day and go fly fishing there!


----------



## LawrenceU (Apr 1, 2009)

Wannabee said:


> You let your wife shop in Sedona?! Man, you must be loaded.



Shop. Not buy!


----------

